# Anouther Attempt at HDR need some suggestions



## mr.fab (May 13, 2010)

Some may say that they may be over done but I seen to like that.






Any Suggestion on how to get rid of the over glowing street light?





I like the way the trees and the reflection is the lake turned out but the sky just does not look right any suggestions on how to fix that?


----------



## flea77 (May 13, 2010)

#1 not bad, but leaning to the left makes me want to slide out of my chair.
#2 glow on the lights is horrible, plus no real point of interest
#3 back off a little to get the halos out of the treetops and you may have a cute image

Allan


----------



## Houghwya (May 14, 2010)

For #2 you can take that out using the clone tool, Also try moving the sliders around a little to get rid of that weird dark streak in the sky


----------



## kgala0405 (May 14, 2010)

#1 This is a nice photo, but you do have the classic halo effect.  Some like this effect, but I have found most people dislike it.  Here is a link on how to remove halos. Removing the HDR Halo

#2  I think you may have needed to capture another source image here to capture the detail in your high lights. Its too late for that, but it is worth keeping in mind.  When capturing your source images use your histogram to be sure you have captured the entire dynamic range.  To fix this now I would increase your highlight smoothing and decrease your strength setting in Photomatix.  I would then do some post processing in Photoshop and clone out the remaining beams.

#3  What you are seeing in the sky is called posterization.  This is not an easy fix, but this was likely caused by capturing your source images as JPEG's.  I recommend you switch to shooting in RAW.

In most cased HDR photos will need some post processing in Elements or Photoshop to achieve a really nice result.  I think your photos could use a bit more contrast which you can fix with the curves or layers in Photoshop.

It looks like your off to a good start with HDR.  Remember to have fun!

Kevin Galarneau
HDR Photography


----------



## D-B-J (May 14, 2010)

flea77 said:


> #1 not bad, but leaning to the left makes me want to slide out of my chair.
> #2 glow on the lights is horrible, plus no real point of interest
> #3 back off a little to get the halos out of the treetops and you may have a cute image
> 
> Allan


 
+1


----------

